# 2007 Mavic rumors



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

as per roues artisanales:

"We've been told Mavic was going to release a brand new wheel for the incoming Tour de France.
Made in collaboration with one of the most famous wheelbuilder, the wheelset should be between 980 and 1280gr. The rim height is close to 45mm while Kevlar spokes are either paired either traditionnaly laced on the testing wheels. The front wheel has got 18/20 spokes while the rear one has got 24 of them.
Testing wheels have been seen with alloy hubs.

The wheels seem to be a *Lightweight/Bontrager* mix."

Anyone with more info?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I will be looking forward to see what's new.


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Roues Artisanales changed their post to read, "look like Lightweight/Bontrager mix" and say they are paired spoke, looking like Bontrager wheels.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

Tuesday 8th August 2006 - Dan Duguid

Cofidis — the only officially-sponsored Mavic team in the Tour de France — has been using a prototype carbon wheelset from the French manufacturer. 

Mavic has designed the 40mm-section rim using aeronautic fibres without spoke holes, and has added a mixed-density foam core to counter any imbalances in the inertia effect, such as with tube valves. A linear and reinforced braking surface should provide consistent braking. Moulded unidirectional full-carbon spokes bond to an aero 'faired' carbon front hub and lightweight one-piece aluminium rear hub. 

*Looking like a set of Lightweight wheels, rumour has it that Mavic created the new wheelset with the help of former Lightweight employee and man behind ADA wheels Cees Beers. 
Several different constructions have been used and passed on to the Cofidis squad to test. *[/U

The riders' feedback will then be taken on board and used to decide the best direction of the final production wheels, which should join the range in 2008. Mavic is claiming a weight for the prototype wheels of 1,100g.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/Tech_New_Mavic_wheels_article_91572.html


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

<img src="https://www.mavic.com/e_img/chapitres/07_morzine_july06_120_220pix.jpg"/><img src="https://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/cache/p/Pau%209_e_6bbae3f6868bd0e5bb6b87241dd0eea5.jpg"/>


----------

